# Peterson-Jean, Huck-Arslan, Garcia-Burgos Rbr!



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Top of the evening, folks.

It's a good night ahead and this is the line up:

*On BoxNation: - 6:00PM
*
Marco Huck vs. First Arslan 
David Price vs. Istvan Ruzsinzsky

*On SHO/BoxNation: - 1:30AM
*
Lamont Peterson vs. Dierry Jean
Gabriel Rosado vs. Jermell Charlo

*On HBO: - 2:45AM*

Mikey Garcia vs. Juan Carlos Burgos
Bryant Jennings vs. Artur Szpilka

:bbb


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

David Price has already fought. You can check the result yourself.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in..


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> David Price has already fought. You can check the result yourself.


I can't believe he was KO'd again. Gutted for the lad


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I can't believe he was KO'd again. Gutted for the lad


Tell me about it. Career is finished now, I'm afraid. Scotty, did you catch last night's FNF? Heard it was a cracker.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Poor Price got knocked out in the first round..


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Tell me about it. Career is finished now, I'm afraid. Scotty, did you catch last night's FNF? Heard it was a cracker.


Yes it was a great FNFs last night. Rico Ramos decking people, crazy 1 rounder, good little 4 rounder and Teddy getting Pascal and Bute mixed up BIG Time.
Grisham had to interrupt him to gently remind him that he was all over the place and Teddy looked like a deer in headlights while it sunk in:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao Atlas was in another dimension..twilight zone!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn, gotta download it for sure. Sounded great.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes it was a good night. I was up till the wee hours as I watched Fight Night then Golden Boy Live afterwards. Looks like it'll be another long night in the basement theater tonight too:happy


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Back to the plumbing David


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

what channel is huck arslan on?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Shame the Garcia fight isn't on boxnation.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

boxnation.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Christ! Just seen the Price outcome!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Christ! Just seen the Price outcome!


Who honestly seen that coming?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Its not ENVY @buncey clown


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Price still not using his jab properly, needs to have alot more snap to it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i envy haye because he goes to china whites.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

It just shows what a great promoter Maloney was for getting some hype behind the fella. Hard to believe he won any fights based on how he fared this evening.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

The ring announcer is a right seedy-looking fucker, with his shirt collar open & his tie tugged down, surprised he doesn't have a *** on the go.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Never seen Dierry Jean in action before, anyone whose seen him care to let me know their opinion of him please.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Never seen Dierry Jean in action before, anyone whose seen him care to let me know their opinion of him please.


nor have I..all i know he is black. lol


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> nor have I..all i know he is black. lol


A slickster, then.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> A slickster, then.


hatman will make sure shit will be one sided.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> hatman will make sure shit will be one sided.


Wherever he lays his hat, that's his homie.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> nor have I..all i know he is black. lol


Just looking at his record this is a massive step up, ive backed Peterson to win as the price is tasty, all depends how much the Lucas fight has taken out of him i think.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Markyboy86 said:


> Never seen Dierry Jean in action before, anyone whose seen him care to let me know their opinion of him please.


I think he's pretty good. He's fast, has good power, decent skills, looks fairly solid all round for me. Doesn't have the strongest resumé for a 25-0 world title challenger, but he's looked the part recently & the fight against Peterson is being viewed as almost a 50/50 fight, he's a slight underdog on betfair but not by much at all.
Personally i'm going with Peterson, but many seem to favor Jean, and it wouldn't be considered as a shocker if he gets the W despite his lack of high level opposition so far.
That's just my impression on him & the fight itself. I hadn't seen him either until a couple of days ago when i watched a few of his most recent fights, so i can't say that i know too much about him at all either.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> I think he's pretty good. He's fast, has good power, decent skills, looks fairly solid all round for me. Doesn't have the strongest resumé for a 25-0 world title challenger, but he's looked the part recently & the fight against Peterson is being viewed as almost a 50/50 fight, he's a slight underdog on betfair but not by much at all.
> Personally i'm going with Peterson, but many seem to favor Jean, and it wouldn't be considered as a shocker if he gets the W despite his lack of high level opposition so far.
> That's just my impression on him & the fight itself. I hadn't seen him either until a couple of days ago when i watched a few of his most recent fights, so i can't say that i know too much about him at all either.


Cheers fella


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Its hard to believe that Peterson still holds a title, after gaining a controversial win over Khan and getting sparked out by Mathysse, its worth less than toilet paper. Still looks like a decent fight on paper.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Genuinely shocked about the Price fight. Gutted for the lad.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Roe said:


> Genuinely shocked about the Price fight. Gutted for the lad.


:lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Dierry Jean will win tonight, Peterson time to give back that title is now.

Not sure about Huck Arslan? Is it worth watching....paying for boxnation so makes you feel you should watch.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Dierry Jean will win tonight, Peterson time to give back that title is now.
> 
> Not sure about Huck Arslan? Is it worth watching....paying for boxnation so makes you feel you should watch.


The first fight was great and both are warriors.

I don't think I've seen a boring huck fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Edit: lol u trolls


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I think we've all just lost a point on the prediction league.. Nader was awful...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I think we've all just lost a point on the prediction league.. Nader was awful...


I had the Italian winning that easy


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I think we've all just lost a point on the prediction league.. Nader was awful...


Come on home town decision :lol:


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

What the fuck was Richie Davies watching??!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Richie Davies must have thought it was a Matchroom card


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

terrible card from Davies.

disgusting. Blandamura won that fight with a wee bit to spare imo.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Richie Davies must have thought it was a Matchroom card


ha ha


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

What time is the Captin coming on?


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Masters said:


> What time is the Captin coming on?


think there is one more live fight to be shown then the Huck fight. probably about 10.30 depending how the next fight pans out.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> think there is one more live fight to be shown then the Huck fight. probably about 10.30 depending how the next fight pans out.


:good
I like the Serbian Heartbreaker. He fights , I watch


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Masters said:


> :good
> I like the Serbian Heartbreaker. He fights , I watch


yeah am a fan also but I think he is on the slide sadly.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

German boxers have the worst boxing trunks in boxing today. The shit they were is like something out of the default gear for a fighter on fight night champion


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Just tuned in, terrible fight is terrible

Bring on the weird German ringwalks, then the anthems played by a string quartet & then war Huck :fire


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Just tuned in, terrible fight is terrible
> 
> Bring on the weird German ringwalks, then the anthems played by a string quartet & then war Huck :fire


You seem to know a fair bit bout cruisers how do you think huck fairs against hernandez, wlod,jones, and lebedev rematch

GO!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Has this started yet?, watching a film with the wife which is shit so i'll pop upstairs if this starting soon.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

hamas said:


> You seem to know a fair bit bout cruisers how do you think huck fairs against hernandez, wlod,jones, and lebedev rematch
> 
> GO!


Stops YPH, beats Wlod & Lebedev on points but both would be close.

If Jones can ever perform like he did vs Lebedev again he'd be a nightmare for Huck & would win convincingly


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Has this started yet?, watching a film with the wife which is shit so i'll pop upstairs if this starting soon.


Prob a good 10 min before the fight starts


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Has this started yet?, watching a film with the wife which is shit so i'll pop upstairs if this starting soon.


The final undercard fight just ended. It's probably going to be a little while, with the live band for the ring entrance & anthems... as per usual in Germany. But yeah, the main event is next up.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheers to the both of you for replying, now i don't have to watch any more of this shit American Hustle film, i'm bored to tears here but shes enjoying it and shes in a good mood so maybe i'll get lucky after.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Arsenal..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Has this started yet?, watching a film with the wife which is shit so i'll pop upstairs if this starting soon.


Gonna start ringwalking soon..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Gonna start ringwalking soon..


Cool, this Germans like to milk these entrances and intro's. hope for an entertaining fight like their first.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

you know what..fuck the ring walks.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The German don't half know how to put on a show. Definitely got to go over for a fight someday.

:lp


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Huck will fuck Arslan up!!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is amazing. /me puts his fist in the air!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Bring on the draw


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

FFS, this is too long now.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Best ring walk ever.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

MOSH PIT!!!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

When a British card is on, and there are no German card on, let's get this guy over instead of Burdis


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What we reckon lads, Arslan to do the business only to be robbed again ?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Should be a good one. Huck by KO this time out.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Ref sounds like a fucking retard


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Great atmosphere.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

got a fiver on arslan decision


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Arslan won big first time imo. Looks like hes in for anther robbery


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hook! said:


> got a fiver on arslan decision


Same. :good


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

everytime arslan throws to the body he lands
should load up to the body when he has huck on the ropes to set up a huge uppercut


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

20-19 Arslan. I wouldn't argue with any score at this point, 1-1 or 2-0 to either guy would be fair.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

who's scoring?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Arslan round for me. 30-28 Arslan.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Brilliant fight so far.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

arlslan landing bigger
huck landing more


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

what a fight!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Hook! said:


> who's scoring?


Too close to score, just. Enjoy.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Repeat of the first fight. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

great fight

hard to score so i wont bother


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Too close to score, just. Enjoy.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

These rounds are pretty Close... huck round for me 2:2


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Huck is a good fighter but his style leads to such a hard career. He just soaks up big shots in every single fight and you have to wonder when they'll start to take their toll on his body, like it did quickly to Abraham.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Huck round imo, he landed the better shots especially in the first half of the round. 39-38 Arslan. Fucking tough to score though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> great fight
> 
> hard to score so i wont bother


yeah same here


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

38-38


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

20/1 on arslan stoppage inplay


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't wait for Huck Bellew, Huck will destroy Bellew.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i wonder who will gas first?>


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

good fight this


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Definite huck round ...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

big round for huck there


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fairly clear round for Huck... relatively speaking. 48-48.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Loving this fight, the crowd are excellent


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

iceland looks fucked!!! oooh!!


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Just tuned in. Huck looking good. Great fight from both guys.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Fuck me. How did he weather that??


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck..deadly shots! over..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Or not!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:ibutt 

What a round


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

fairplay to huck!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Enjoyed that, Huck doesn't do boring fights.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good win for Huck. I thought Arslan was defending himself well but you can't complain about the stoppage much.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Huck is a beast.
PLease fed Bellew to him. Would like to see him knocked out again. Or Cleverly.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn, what a fight!!! Short but sweet!
Won some very good money on the Huck stoppage, Thanks capt'n... big respect to Firat tho!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rooster said:


>


Ha, sure did. I was expecting it to go 12 again.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Cant complain about that stoppage, Huck very impressive.

Number 1 Cruiser? Huck vs Hernandez


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bellew would get hurt from those hooks.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Huck is a beast.
> PLease fed Bellew to him. Would like to see him knocked out again. Or Cleverly.


Huck Bellew. As per usual Bellew will be full of shite at the press conference then he will get destroyed in 5 rds.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Cant complain about that stoppage, Huck very impressive.
> 
> Number 1 Cruiser? Huck vs Hernandez


I think Huck knocks Hernandez out. Way to chinny.

Huck needs to rematch Lebedev.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bellew has to earn a shot lads first, he isn't going to beat any of the current champs though and he gets smashed anyway.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I think Huck knocks Hernandez out. Way to chinny.
> 
> Huck needs to rematch Lebedev.


Spot on.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Huck just ripped him a new Arslan.

Looking forward to seeing him move back to heavyweight, some cracking fights can be made.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Brutal fight. So many great fights to make for Huck. Lebedev, Jones, Hernandez, Povetkin


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

its true huck never has boring fights lol


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

setanta days!!


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Huck just ripped him a new Arslan.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing him move back to heavyweight, some cracking fights can be made.


He should fight Hernandez first.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Huck just ripped him a new Arslan.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing him move back to heavyweight, some cracking fights can be made.


Huck and Wegner want to move up... yet Sauerland want to him to unify some titles against Lebede/Wlod.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

King Horse said:


> He should fight Hernandez first.


They both have to the same Trainer. 
With wich fighter stays Wegner? Huck or Hernandez? This fight will never happen.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

YPH gets Hucked up


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Buncy boy loves Huck


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...filiateId=&fight_key=2014_01_25_garcia_burgos Top rank undercard here...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^^bless you!!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jesus that didnt last long!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is that puerto rican prospect fighting on this card? viejo or some shit>?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> is that puerto rican prospect fighting on this card? viejo or some shit>?


Felix Verdejo?
http://boxrec.com/date_search.php?yyyy=2014&mm=01&dd=25


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Felix Verdejo?
> http://boxrec.com/date_search.php?yyyy=2014&mm=01&dd=25


yeaaahh!!!! cheers.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Jesus that didnt last long!!!


May I ask if you are referring to the TR undercard transmission, or a fight, cos I am not getting anything from the link, at least not yet


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> is that puerto rican prospect fighting on this card? viejo or some shit>?


Verdejo, absolute fucking beast of a young lad, insanely good offensively and talented as. Definitely the next star to come out of PR


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

The welter fight . Ended first round. Machadao v jakadody on now?? http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...filiateId=&fight_key=2014_01_25_garcia_burgos working great here..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This Derek FIndley is about half the size of the other guy..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...filiateId=&fight_key=2014_01_25_garcia_burgos

2nd part of undercard here...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cheers bolton..im feeling bit rough..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

boxnation hd?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> cheers bolton..im feeling bit rough..


Me too mate. Drinking through it though...

Boxnation is the sho card. Verdejo on Toprank now..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I would have prefered the HBO card on TV tonight but i'll just watch the PEDerson card instead and watch HBO on Sunday. Just gotta avoid the results.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Holy fuck!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

boooooom!!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Hell of a punch. That kid was out cold..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

that was scary


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

peggy attah, that woman is not pleased. lol


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> peggy attah, that woman is not pleased. lol


I used to have a joystick like this lads shorts/shoes...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

attah down..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I used to have a joystick like this lads shorts/shoes...


lol..commodore?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I used to have a joystick like this lads shorts/shoes...


see?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> lol..commodore?


Amiga 500!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

#May3rd


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Amiga 500!


hahaha, me too!!
remember the game, Dizzy? the egg character..
rainbow kids?shadow of the beast 2?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> hahaha, me too!!
> remember the game, Dizzy? the egg character..
> rainbow kids?shadow of the beast 2?


Amazing computer! You could waggle on that fucker like mad on the running games..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> #May3rd


Is that coke coming out of Amirs nose Laz?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^hahahahahah amir perrico-khan.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nation anthem and hip hop music..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Skipping over for the Mongahan v Vanda fight..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Is that coke coming out of Amirs nose Laz?


:rofl Just saw that.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jesus. His bicep just blew up!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Damn it, the Monaghan-Vanda fight over, after a torn Vanda Bicep, was turning into a really good fight and all...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rosado v Charlo on now...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

yess!!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This has run quite smoothly so far due to knockouts, freak biceps and amiga joystick shorts..


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone seen much from this Charlo lad before?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

i swear Rosado seems to fight every 6 weeks he's been on TV a lot for a largely unheralded fighter, thought he got robbed last time out though.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

War Rosado! He's a cool dude.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> i swear Rosado seems to fight every 6 weeks he's been on TV a lot for a largely unheralded fighter, thought he got robbed last time out though.


He's got a lot of love from the Golovkin fight and been in some exciting fights since


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Charlo looks slick but rosado looks a bit more solid..


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Charlo boxing well off the back foot so far, Rosado staying right with him though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> i swear Rosado seems to fight every 6 weeks he's been on TV a lot for a largely unheralded fighter, thought he got robbed last time out though.


He's a lot better than his record suggests, always gives the fans a good fight no matter who he's up against to. I actually had him up against Kid Chocolate before the cut eye stoppage.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Bendy said:


> He's got a lot of love from the Golovkin fight and been in some exciting fights since


Yeah he did OK against Quillin too he comes to fight and has a fan friendly style so I think the networks like him, he got robbed against J'Leon Love it was a close but clear victory to Rosado for me and as you say a brave performance against GGG. He is cool as well he didn't cry about the Love decision he called it as it was but kept his chin up, I like him as a fighter.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Whos the best of these charlo twins? Could they have more similar names?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Charlo had a good round two, counter punching well and utilizing good lateral movement to effect, that right hand of Rosado tagged him a few times, so he's got to stay defensively focused.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

has the hbo card started?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Rosado can bang a bit but his face looks fucked already he needs to get his hands up a bit and move his head more.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> has the hbo card started?


No mate, restarts in about 5 mins I think. Dunno if that stream will work..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cheers.

enjoyinmg this fight, gabe is prone to cuts.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

charlo is good.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lovely boxing from Charlo while under pressure, very composed countering


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

anyone got a showtime stream?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rosados face looks fucked..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck sake man, Rosado needed a win tonight. Not good for him at all.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Fuck sake man, Rosado needed a win tonight. Not good for him at all.


Time for him to take a step down in competition. after this, Love, Golovkin, Charlo and Quillin is a hard schedule over a period of just one year.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> anyone got a showtime stream?


http://www.boxingguru.tv/gurutv1.html


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> anyone got a showtime stream?


Sent.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i like the way charlo fights, smooth operator.

Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I need a biryani man. Fuck I'm hungry.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I need a biryani man. Fuck I'm hungry.


Just polished off last nights madras and naan, it's weird how curry tastes better the next day.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Timmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ibutt


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahah broner the boner!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Broner.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Broner in that awful Burberry scarf acting like a total doughnut!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

I know that styles make fights but this does give you an indication that Peter Quillin is not all that.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Rosado needs a stoppage to win this and it doesn't look likely from what I've seen so far this Charlo dude is hard to hit.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rob said:


> I know that styles make fights but this does give you an indication that Peter Quillin is not all that.


Quillin never was all that, solid hard hitting middleweight with decentish skills, but nothing amazing about the guy, and certainly not close to being the best 160 pounder around.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Sportofkings said:


> Quillin never was all that, solid hard hitting middleweight with decentish skills, but nothing amazing about the guy, and certainly not close to being the best 160 pounder around.


When Barker faced Geale many were saying Geale was the weakest champ, but I always felt it was Quillin.

Certainly its who Macklin & Murray should be aiming for. I would also give Lee, BJS & Ryder a shot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Where would you guys place Charlo in the rankings now??

*Light Middleweight (154lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Carlos Molina (IBF)
2. Erislandy Lara
3. Saul Alvarez
4. Demitrus Andrade (WBO)
5. Austin Trout
6. Miguel Cotto
7. Vanes Martirosyan
8. Ishe Smith
9. Cornelius Bundrage
10. James Kirkland
11. Sergie Rabchenko
12. Alfredo Angulo
13. Willie Nelson
14. Brian Rose
15. Javier Franciso Marciel

_(WBC/WBA - Floyd Mayweather Jnr Champion ranked at Welterweight)_


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope Rosado has made some good money guy takes a beating


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Warren or Hearn should get Rosado over for BJS or Ryder.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rob said:


> When Barker faced Geale many were saying Geale was the weakest champ, but I always felt it was Quillin.
> 
> Certainly its who Macklin & Murray should be aiming for. I would also give Lee, BJS & Ryder a shot.


I think Geale is still pretty good, his loss against Barker could have gone either way, and Barker did fight out of his skin that night. He's well rounded and would certainly put it up to Quillin, who's power I think make shim look better than he is. Agree with the names you've listed, but Id also give N'jikam a shot against him in a rematch, provided he could avoid the big bombs. Id have Martinez, Golovkin and possible Sturm as favorites against Quillin to.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jennings vs Polack kicking off now


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> Where would you guys place Charlo in the rankings now??
> 
> *Light Middleweight (154lbs)
> World Championship: (Vacant)*
> ...


At least 8th...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good performance by Charlo btw, he's got himself right back into the light-middleweight mix, very well rounded and technically skilled fighter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Sportofkings said:


> I think Geale is still pretty good, his loss against Barker could have gone either way, and Barker did fight out of his skin that night. He's well rounded and would certainly put it up to Quillin, who's power I think make shim look better than he is. Agree with the names you've listed, but Id also give N'jikam a shot against him in a rematch, provided he could avoid the big bombs. Id have Martinez, Golovkin and possible Sturm as favorites against Quillin to.


Yeh was a once in a lifetime performance from Barker and even then you could have scored it to Geale.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Rosado needs to have a rest and work on his defence, learn to be a bit more cautious instead of just blocking punches with his face, he has a good chin though took some big shots and kept coming.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Checking out of the RBR now dont want the HBO fights spoiled.

Jean, Jennings & Garcia to win.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> Warren or Hearn should get Rosado over for BJS or Ryder.


I think Rosado would probably beat both at this point and would command big money.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> I think Geale is still pretty good, his loss against Barker could have gone either way, and Barker did fight out of his skin that night. He's well rounded and would certainly put it up to Quillin, who's power I think make shim look better than he is. Agree with the names you've listed, but Id also give N'jikam a shot against him in a rematch, provided he could avoid the big bombs. Id have Martinez, Golovkin and possible Sturm as favorites against Quillin to.


Sturm and Geale are both very good fighters, Sturm may have losses on his record but all of them were very tight possibly even controversial I thought Geale just beat him but not Soliman I think he won that fight, got a NC in the end anyway and clearly beat De La Hoya too. Geale will come again for sure I'd like to see him fight Qullin but seems hard to get a fight with Quillin he is like the MW Shumenov hardly fights and when he does it's against average opposition. I don't understand champions at 30 fighting twice a year I'd be cashing in and going for 3/4 especially if you're not even fighting real live dangerous opponents.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jennings fucking loves vaseline.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Jennings fucking loves vaseline.


Wallet, can you delete the Khan thread?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Wallet, can you delete the Khan thread?


:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Wallet, can you delete the Khan thread?


:lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> :lol:





Wallet said:


> :lol:


Pricks. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

That is one slick black guy!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oil slick.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> That is one slick black guy!


Covered in baby oil!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Vanda bicep injury


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't see what is happening the lights are reflecting of Jean's body and dazzling me.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Peterson gonna get KO'd here... Very very similar to Matthysse fight..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck that cheater up, Jean!!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Jennings. He's a good fighter. It'd be interesting to see him against some of the bigger heavyweights out there.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

He was impressive. Szpilka not so!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> He was impressive. Szpilka not so!


Yeah, Szpilka was highly rated by Polish fans a few years ago and to be fair, he probably had a decent bit of potential then but he's not improved much since then. Physically, I'm not sure he's in the best shape possible and technically, he's still very raw. He's game, tough and hits hard but he needed to refine his skills a lot in the past couple of years but he simply hasn't done that. He didn't exactly shine against Mollo and McCline either, so it's hard to see where he can go from here.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jean coming back into it.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Garcia's career progression is intriguing. I remember watching one of his early-ish fights and him not looking great even though he had talent, which coincided with a few things he said at the time, about not loving boxing and you can kind of see him being shoehorned into the sport by his family. However, he's kicked on really well since then and now looks to be a quality fighter, which is great to see. He always had talent but maybe he started to enjoy the sport a lot more which has led to an improvement in the ring? I'm not sure but it's good to see him perform at this level. I'm a big fan of his.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Garcia gets hurt a LOT.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jean's corner are stupid as hell.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I have never ever understood the hype around Garcia. I've never been overly impressed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

1. 10-9 Peterson
2.19-19 Jean
3. 29-28 Peterson
4. 39-37 Peterson
5. 49-46 Peterson
6. 59-55 Peterson
7. 69-64 Peterson
8. 78-74 Jean
9. 88-83 Peterson
10. 98-92 Peterson
11. 108-101 Peterson
12. 118-110 Peterson
Total 118-110 Lamont Peterson


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I have never ever understood the hype around Garcia. I've never been overly impressed.


Domination of Salido and Lopez not impressive?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Special said:


> Domination of Salido and Lopez not impressive?


Not the way people have compared him. 'Mexican Mayweather'


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Comparisons to Mayweather are unfair but Garcia is a high level boxer puncher. A comparison to Arguello rather than 130lb Mayweather would be more appropriate, although it goes without saying that Garcia isn't that good.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny Garcia knocks Lamont out.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Not the way people have compared him. 'Mexican Mayweather'


People go over the top with every fighter with a couple of good wins, couldn't really say he hasn't been impressive IMO. (suppose it does depend on what you count as impressive)


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Andre Ward is the type of guy that loves hearing his own voice.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

He probably gets it from Hunter, who is an arrogant knob too. He's probably the weirdest guy in boxing, including Adam Smith.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't be bothered to watch the rest of this. Night guys.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't think Ward's arrogant I find him quite humble, the only thing I take exception to is his religous talk he refers to it a lot and it's so cliched and dull, God gives me this, God helps with that, God gets me through training camps and does my shoe laces up, it's not a sermon for fucks sake it's a boxing interview. He just deflects any personality he does have by talking about God all the time he should be selling himself talking about fights not the Lord Jesus.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Performance of the night was Jermall Charlo for me. Extremly impressive in his gut check. Hopefully he gets a title fight before the end of the year. 154lbs is a very interesting and competative division. This fight also shows what level Peter Quillin is at.

I tipped Jean for the win so was impressed Peterson. Was a great fight and a great win. The fight shows how elite Garcia & Matthysse are.

Jennings v Spzikla was a fun fight. Would like to see Jennings again but I cannot see him becoming a world champion. Fury & Chisora would beat him, and any tall Heavy will cause him nightmares.

The Garcia fight was boring. I seriously rate him but the talk of Pacquiao and being the next superstar needs to cool off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I don't think Ward's arrogant I find him quite humble, the only thing I take exception to is his religous talk he refers to it a lot and it's so cliched and dull, God gives me this, God helps with that, God gets me through training camps and does my shoe laces up, it's not a sermon for fucks sake it's a boxing interview. He just deflects any personality he does have by talking about God all the time he should be selling himself talking about fights not the Lord Jesus.


Ward is extremly arrogant.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Huck-Arslan was a good fight.
Nice finish by Huck.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

dyna said:


> Huck-Arslan was a good fight.
> Nice finish by Huck.


Yeah just watched it now. Huck is a funny fighter! Are they ever going to make the Hernandez-Huck fight?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Yeah just watched it now. Huck is a funny fighter! Are they ever going to make the Hernandez-Huck fight?


Better hope they do, though I heard they got the same trainer.
YPH would get Hucked up :lol:

Was a bit worried about Huck at first with Arslan landing bodyshots at will, but the intensity was just too high for the old man.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Lilo said:


> Yeah just watched it now. Huck is a funny fighter! Are they ever going to make the Hernandez-Huck fight?


No Sauerland make to much money from Huck they will only sacrifice him at the very end. Hernandez has a tough fight next.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> No Sauerland make to much money from Huck they will only sacrifice him at the very end. Hernandez *has a tough fight next*.


Not harder then his last fight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

The garcia fight sent me to sleep


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Rob said:


> Jennings v Spzikla was a fun fight. Would like to see Jennings again but I cannot see him becoming a world champion. Fury & Chisora would beat him, and any tall Heavy will cause him nightmares.


I don't know, I think Jennings will do alright against bigger guys because of his jab and reach. He's only 6'2" but his reach is exceptionally long, more than Thompson's, Wlad's and only an inch less than Fury's so he should be able to match them in that regard. He's an interesting fighter, I quite like him.



Rob said:


> The Garcia fight was boring. I seriously rate him but the talk of Pacquiao and being the next superstar needs to cool off.


Yeah, it wasn't the best fight and I really like watching him but last nights fight wasn't great, largely because of his negative opponent. I agree about a Pacquiao fight, that's a ludicrous suggestion considering the weight differences between the two and the quality already around Garcia's division.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> The garcia fight sent me to sleep


Same here:yep


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Not only are Huck and Yoan trained by Ulli Wegner but they are also very good mates. Huck said he wouldn't fight Hernandez last year.


----------

